# Mes AirPods ne jouent pas assez fort



## ZachBarrette (24 Octobre 2020)

j'ai les AirPods de 2e génération puis je mets le son au max. Mais le problème c'est que les AirPods jouent a un son normal quand ils sont au max.


----------



## lostOzone (24 Octobre 2020)

Faudrait les placer différemment dans les oreilles. Le positionnement a un gros impact sur la qualité du son. 
Ils ne sont peut être pas adaptés à vos oreilles.


----------

